# bp tommorw



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

ball python is getting bought tomorrow im buying a captive bred for liek 30 , i have a 30 gallon high but it is the same as a 20 long with liek an added 4 inches, i have a 50 watt bulb and i tihnk it wil be good, i show pics opf my setup soon


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice man, yeah always gettin a new badass reptile is always awsome, im still waitin for my black roughneck







. make sure you get some pics up when you get em.

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats Nice.
A 30g is big for baby bp and that can stress the snake,Just put more than two hides.

Carnivoro


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i got a question tho, i got him , ill cover it with plants so it will seem more comfertable to it, im just wondering , he/she isnt moving alot, is it cause its really young or is it just scared


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

im just wondering, cause he/she doesnt seem to be moving alot


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If you've purchased a snake thinking it's going to be a constant moving pet, you're in for a wake up call. Most just spend their time curled up, either basking, buried, or in a hide spot. Mine only become active when they're hungry.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

dracofish said:


> If you've purchased a snake thinking it's going to be a constant moving pet, you're in for a wake up call. Most just spend their time curled up, either basking, buried, or in a hide spot. Mine only become active when they're hungry.
> [snapback]1078030[/snapback]​


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> If you've purchased a snake thinking it's going to be a constant moving pet, you're in for a wake up call. Most just spend their time curled up, either basking, buried, or in a hide spot. Mine only become active when they're hungry.
> [snapback]1078030[/snapback]​


This is very true, but he also wont be very active do to the fact that he is not acclimated to his new environment. They will explore their cage once in awhile, but dont expect to see it very often.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well i kinew that but the women in the pet store had a bigger one and it was moving around where she had it around her shoulders, but my kinda sits in one spot


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If they feel uncomfortable when out, they "ball" up, hence the name. Once it becomes comfortable with you and it's surroundings it will be better suited to being handled. I'd leave it alone for a couple weeks to let it get settled in.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

im real concerned nolw cause hes not moving almost at all is this really bad or should it be ok and do what draco said and just let it calm down, cause it doesnt move at all if i like place it in one spot


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

he hasnt balled up liek at all yet


----------

